# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Virtuaalinen ja fiktiivinen metroasema Helsingissä

## vristo

Muinaisena pienoisrautatieharrastajana kaikenlainen oikean raideliikenteen tms. simulointi on aina kiinnostanut minua ja nykyisenä tietotekniikan aikakautena on kaikenlainen "näpertely" mahdollista ja hauskaa. 

Tällaisen helsinkiläisen metroaseman väsäsin Train Kit-ohjelmaa käyttäen. Asema on siis toki täysin kuvitteellinen, mutta jostain tulevaisuuden Helsingin metroverkosta kotoisin. Sen on tarkoitus kuvata betonileikkauksessa olevaa metroasemaa. Asemalla näkyy myös tuo tulevaisuuden metroverkon kartta. Projekti on vielä keskeneräinen ja tarkoitus olisi lisätä tuonne maanpäälle (joka on nyt sinisenä) jonkinlainen bussiterminaali asianmukaisine busseineen, tietenkin. Samoin mainoksia noihin telineisiin sekä ihmisiä asemalle. Ja nythän tuolla ajavat vain M100-sarjan junat, mutta pitää luoda myös M200-sarjalainen ja ehkäpä jotain uutta junakalustoa. Kokomainosjuna voisi olla myös hauska projekti.

Mitenkähän tuota skenaariota kehittäisitte, arvon foorumilaiset? Laittakaapa jokaisessa asuva insinööri, arkkitehti tai liikennesuunnittelija toimimaan. Esim. tuo metro/raideliikennekartta voisi olla ehkäpä toisenlainen? Piirtäkääpä minulle tietokoneellanne tms. ja lähettäkää foorumille perusteluineen, jos on jotain ideaa. Tällä foorumilla on myös pikaratikan kannattajia ja heidän ideansa ovat toki yhtä tervetulleita. Ehkäpä skenaariossa näkyvä keltainen virtakisko puretaan ja tilalle tulee ajojohdot. Ja liikkuvaksi kalustoksi jotain light-railia.

Eikä turhan vakavasti sitten...

Hauskaa tämä jokatapauksessa on, isänä olemisen lomassa.

Tässä tämä Train Kit-skenaario: 
http://www.vristo.kuvat.fi/

----------


## Hape

Kiiitos, hauska idea!

----------


## vristo

Samoin tuon virtuaaliaseman nimi on hakusessa vielä. Mikä se voisi olla?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tällaisen helsinkiläisen metroaseman väsäsin Train Kit-ohjelmaa käyttäen. Asema on siis toki täysin kuvitteellinen, mutta jostain tulevaisuuden Helsingin metroverkosta kotoisin.


Mulle ei oikein auennut mikä tämän idea on. Ehkä alan olla vähän kalkkis.   :Question:  Käyttävätkö esim mainostoimistot paljon tällaista grafiikkaa? 

Joka tapauksessa animaatio pitäisi saada isommaksi että siitä näkee jotain ilman suurennuslasia, ja sellaiseksi että esim karttaa osoittamalla avautuisi oikean näköinen metrokartta, ja junaa osoittamalla isompi kuva junasta, ulkoa ja sisältä jne.

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Ok, nyt menee turhan vakavaksi jo.

Tämä on siis tällainen ohjelma, johon itse väsätään kaikki alusta loppuun saakka. Nuo kaikki kuvat M100-metrojunaa myöten ovat PhotoShopilla tms. piirrettyjä ja .gif-tiedostoja. Ei mikään mainostoimisto-ohjelma, vaan ihan minun itseni tekemä skenaario siis. Ei minkäänlaista kaupallista merkitystä. Vain huviksi ja iloksi. Näin myöskin seinällä näkyvä metro-/raideliikennekartta on *täysin kuvitteellinen* (ja ikäänkuin ko. aseman rekvisiitaksi luotu, mutta toki sen saa tänne isonakin, jos niin vaaditaan ja halutaan tutkia) ja vain minun piirtämä, eikä vastaa millään tavalla mitään suunnitelmia tai mitään todellisuutta. Huh!

Isommaksi kuvia ei valitettavasti saa; ohjelma kun on tarkoitettu nimensä mukaisesti esim. ruudunsäästäjäksi tai muuten vain "pienoisrautatien korvaajaksi". 

Perustana on tämä japanilainen, ilmainen ohjelma:
http://www.mars.dti.ne.jp/~opaku/zigzag/railway/e/

Kuten sanoin: ei liian vakavasti  :Smile: 

Poistan sen toki, jos ei siitä pidetä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Poistan sen toki, jos ei siitä pidetä.


Älä ihmeessä poista. Tuo on kiva! Itse koetin löytää pari vuotta sitten jotain tuollaista, jotta olisi voinut tehdä mieleisensä ruudunsäästäjän. Kun tyrkyllä oli kaikenlaisia ulkomaisia juttuja, olisin halunnut jotain kotimaista. Vaan kukaan ei osannut neuvoa.

Jos tuolla tekee höyryvetruin, saako sen pyörät pyörimään ja kangiston liikkuvaksi? Vai onko liikkuvan junan oltava koko ajan sama bittikarttaolio?

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Jos tuolla tekee höyryvetruin, saako sen pyörät pyörimään ja kangiston liikkuvaksi? Vai onko liikkuvan junan oltava koko ajan sama bittikarttaolio?


Tässä on eräiden rautatieharrastajien tekemiä TrainKit-skenaarioita, joista joissain on noita höyryvetureitakin. Kuhunkin maahan sijoittuva skenaarion on merkitty noilla lyhenteillä NL, DE, CH, AT. Klikkaa vain noita TrainKit 001-019, niin jokaisesta avautuu oma skenaarionsa, joissa kulkee monenlaisia junia ja ihan autenttisen oloisesti. Mielestäni ovat aika hienoja ja tuo minun metroskenaario on vielä aika kaukana noista. Mutta harjoitellaan...

http://www.railtrack.nl/trainkit019.html

P.S: Muutenkin tuo rautatiesivusto vaikuttaa aika laadukkaalta hienoine kuvineen yms. Myös aika kattava linkkikokoelma löytyy rautatieharrastajien iloksi.

http://www.railtrack.nl/inhoud_start-uk.htm

Jaa niin, se raideliikennekarttani: tässä.  :Wink:  
Sen ei ole tarkoituskaan näyttää miltään olemassa olevalta, mutta joitain tiedossa olevia suunnitelmia tai kaavailuja siinä on. Myös mittasuhteet ovat hyvin ylimalkaisia. Mutta kartta on siis väsätty noin 10 minuutissa ja vain rekvisiitaksi tuonne "metroasemalleni".

----------


## vristo

Muutin hieman skenaariotani. 

Mitäs jos Helsingin metron liikkuva kalusto olisikin tällaista?

http://www.vristo.kuvat.fi/

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Muutin hieman skenaariotani. 
> 
> Mitäs jos Helsingin metron liikkuva kalusto olisikin tällaista?
> 
> http://www.vristo.kuvat.fi/


Niin, eräässä toisessa pohjoismaisessa pääkaupungissa tuollaisia kyllä löytyy...   :Wink:   Helsingin vaunut ovat muuten paljon leveämpiä, mutta toki C20:stä leveänkin version voisi lanseerata milloin vain. Harmi kun tänne ei ennätetty lanseerata C1...C4 -sukupolven junia silloin, kun ole sellaisten aika.   :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Harmi kun tänne ei ennätetty lanseerata C1...C4 -sukupolven junia silloin, kun ole sellaisten aika.


Helsinkiläinen C4-metrojuna näyttää "tietysti" tältä (odota seuraavaa junaa)  :Wink:  :
http://www.vristo.kuvat.fi/

Joo... Helsingin metrojunan mitat vastaan tukholmalainen: 22,1m/3,2m (M1-M6, M100 ja M200) vs. 17-18m/2.65 (C1-C15). C20-sarjan yksikön pituutta en muista, mutta leveys tietenkin sama. "Ylpeydellä" voimme todeta, että helsinkiläiset ovat mitoiltaan aivan maailman kärkiluokkaa, varsin suuria metrojunia siis.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Helsinkiläinen C4-metrojuna näyttää "tietysti" tältä (odota seuraavaa junaa)  :
> http://www.vristo.kuvat.fi/


Ohhoh! Pitäisikö sanoa samallailla kuin eräät rautatieharrastajat eli "VOI TUSKA"!   :Wink:  Onpas asiallinen näky vriston metroasemalla.

----------


## Hape

Vristo, tukholmalaisjuna on aivan loistava ajatusleikkinä! tältä se juna olisi voinut näyttää jos oma teollisuusmuotoilumme ei olisi tehnyt oma disainia, vaan oltaisiin tyydytty ruotsalaiseen!  :Wink:

----------


## Infiniz

http://www.ss.se/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12549 - Tuolla C20 helsinkiväreissä =)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsinkiläinen C4-metrojuna näyttää "tietysti" tältä (odota seuraavaa junaa): http://www.vristo.kuvat.fi/


Noista metrojunien ja asemien värityksistä ja designistä, niin täytyy muistaa että Helsingin metrohan on tyypillinen 70-luvun tuote ja junien ja asemien kirkas oranssi väritys kokonaan sen ajan henkinen. 

Jos Helsinkiin olisi päästy rakentamaan metroa jo 1960-luvun alussa, ja vaunukalustona olisivat Tukholman C-sarja, niin värit saattaisivat olla hieman toisenlaiset, hieman konservatiivisemmat. 

Jos spekuloidaan niin 1960-luvun metrojunien väri olisi todennäköisesti ollut joku seuraavista: 
Vihreä tai kelta-vihreä (kuten ratikat)Punainen tai puna-kermanvalkoinen (kuten VR:n dieselveturit)Tummansininen (kuten HKL:n bussit)Sinivalkoinen (kuten VR:n lättähatut, Finnairin lentokoneet ja Suomen lippu)Kellertävänoranssi tai oranssi-keltainen (kuten Postilaatikot tai Turun ratikat)Hopea/ruostumaton teräs (kuten Tukholman metron C5 sarjan "hopeanuoli" -junatVarsinkin ruostumattoman teräksen väriset junat olivat muotia monessa metrossa 1960-luvulla, ja se olisi voinut olla todennäköinen värivalinta Helsingin metrossa, jos ensimmäinen linja olisi rakennettu jo tuolloin. 

Asemien seinät olisi luultavasti kaakeloitu tai vedetty vaalean harmaata tai kellertävää maalia betoniseinän päälle kuten siihen aikaan oli tapana. Mainoksia olisi ollut paljon seinillä. Rullaportaiden sivut olisivat olleet joko puuta tai harmaata peltiä eikä ruostumatonta terästä kuten nyt. 

Metrotaidetta ei juuri esiintynyt missään vielä siihen aikaan, mutta olisi varmaan ehtinyt kuvioihin mukaan jossain vaiheessa kun metroa olisi laajennettu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos spekuloidaan niin 1960-luvun metrojunien väri olisi todennäköisesti ollut joku seuraavista


Miksi mainiosta listastasi oli jäänyt pois
Oranssi (kuten VR:n Dm 8 vuodelta 1964; tuolloinhan Tb2:kin C4:ineen otettiin käyttöön)   :Question:   :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Noista metrojunien ja asemien värityksistä ja designistä, niin täytyy muistaa että Helsingin metrohan on tyypillinen 70-luvun tuote ja junien ja asemien kirkas oranssi väritys kokonaan sen ajan henkinen.


Hyvä Rainer, että oivalisit ideani ja tulit mukaan jutusteluun  :Wink:  . Varsin hyviä huomioita toit esille.

Ajattelinkin noin kuvailemallasi tavalla, mutta ko. skenaarioni kuvaa jo modernia aikaa, jolloin tuo "helsinkiläinen C4-sarja" olisi ikäänkuin modernisoitu (mm. uusi maalaus) jossain vaiheessa, mutta pikkuhiljaa jo poistumassa ajosta. Samoin asema kuvaa jotain uudempaan tyyliin rakennettua. 

Mutta olen kehittelemässä tuollaista junarunkoa, jossa olisi tuollainen alkuperäinen maalaus (tai osa vaunuista). Olihan vihreitä vaunuja/runkoja viela pitkäänkin ajossa Tukholmassakin. Nuo C5-sarjan "hopeanuoltenkin" viimeiset vaunutkin oli sijoitettu runkojen keskelle niiden viimeisissä vaiheissa (omakohtaisesti viimeisin havainto niista vuodelta 1993, muistaakseni). Nuo mainitsemasi vaihtoehdot ovat ihan hyvin perusteltuja. Katsotaan, saanko aikaiseksi jotain...

Mainitsemani liityntäterminaali ja busseja siihen pitäisi saada aikaiseksi myös. Ei ole aivan helppoa: TrainKit on varsin simppeli ohjelma, eika skenaariosta voi siten tehda kovin monimutkaista (animaatioita tms.)

----------


## Compact

Vielä puuttuu yksi kombinaatio, eli Dm4-Kiitojuna. Tummanpunainen ja harmaa.

Helsingin tunneliradan junat olisi valmistanut silloinkin Valmet, eli 60-luvun alun värityypit heidän tuotepaletissaan olivat 50-60-lukujen lättä ja jo hieman vanhentunut 50-luvun kiitojuna. Tuskin sinisenbussin sininen. Ja tuskin  Hesan ratikan viherkeltainen, sillä erivärisyys osoittaa, että se on jokin muu liikennesysteemi kuin edelliset. Tuskin olisi dieselveturien keltapunainenkaan, koska se oli niiden värikoodi. Postilaatikot ja Turun värit ihan hatusta.

Dm8/9-junatkin visioitiin aluksi lätän siniharmaiksi ja vasta 60-luvun puolenvälin alla väriksi päätettiin punaharmaa. Vaunut-orgissa on "porkkanan" puumallin kuva ajalta kun se ei vielä ollut porkkanan värinen vaan sininen.

Eräässä 50-luvun Elannossa tunnelijuna-artikkelissa kaluston väritys oli Kiitojunan.

No, kun ei niitä junia tilattu tuolloin, niin väri kuin väri kelpaa minulle. Varmaan ei olisi ollut mikään Valtionrautateiden väri, kun on eri firma.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miksi mainiosta listastasi oli jäänyt pois
> Oranssi (kuten VR:n Dm 8 vuodelta 1964; tuolloinhan Tb2:kin C4:ineen otettiin käyttöön)


Porkkanat kävivät mielessä, mutta lienevät olleet vähän erikoistapaus, koska jos ymmärrän oikein, niin ne saivat tuohon aikaan vähän ristiriitaisen vastaanoton. Onkohan niiden rohkean värityksen tausta, että Valmet  tähtäsi vientikauppoihin tai vastaavaan, ja malli lienee otettu samanaikaisista ulkomaisista kiitojunamoottorivaunuista. Metropuolella siihen aikaan oli kautta maailman vähemmän huomiotaherättävät värit käytössä. 

Seuraavan kerran kirkasta oranssia nähtiin raideliikennekulkuneuvoissa vasta nivelratikoissa 1970-luvun alussa, ja jostain syystä eivät saaneet olla sen värisiä enää 80-90-luvun taitteessa, vaikka se on liikenneturvallisuutta ajatellen ehdottomasti järkevin väri raitiovaunulle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vielä puuttuu yksi kombinaatio, eli Dm4-Kiitojuna. Tummanpunainen ja harmaa.


Dm4-kiitojuna edusti jo selvästi 1950-luvun alun (jos tarkkoja ollaan niin eräiden mielestä jopa sotaa edeltävänkin ajan) muotoilua, joten tuskin olisi tullut kysymykseen, ellei metrojunia olisi tilattu jo 1950-luvun alkupuolella. 




> Dm8/9-junatkin visioitiin aluksi lätän siniharmaiksi ja vasta 60-luvun puolenvälin alla väriksi päätettiin punaharmaa. Vaunut-orgissa on "porkkanan" puumallin kuva ajalta kun se ei vielä ollut porkkanan värinen vaan sininen.


Yritin etsiä vaunut.orgista kuvaa Dm8:n puumallista, mutta en löytänyt.  Osaatko sanoa millä hakuehdoilla löytyy tai pistää suoran linkin? Olisi mielenkiintoisaa nähdä. Oliko sinivalkoinen VR:n toivomus alunperin, ja oranssi-harmaa Valmetin? 




> No, kun ei niitä junia tilattu tuolloin, niin väri kuin väri kelpaa minulle. Varmaan ei olisi ollut mikään Valtionrautateiden väri, kun on eri firma.


Niin, paitsi että nivelratikat olivat porkkanoiden värisiä ja lättähatut Finskin flygareiden.....Pistetään riita halki: Metro olisi ollut hillityn tummanpuna-valkoinen mustine raitoineen kuten Kar-Airin lennokit :Smile:  

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tuota noin, työskennellessäni Rautatiemuseossa 1982 - 86 näin Compactin mainitseman Dm8-junan puumallin "livenä" (puumallissa oli vain toinen moottorivaunu + välivaunu). Minun mielestäni värit eivät muistuttaneet puhtaasti Lättää, mutteivät sinisten vaunujen mitään versiota sen paremmin. Sininen näytti huomattavan tummalta, harmaasta tuli mieleen oikeastaan hopea, sellainen kuin Esslingen-teräsvaunuissa alkujaan oli.
HKL:n raitioliikenneyksikkö "nieli" 1970-luvulla sitten sen, että raitiovaunuihin kelpasikin "toisen firman" eli Valtionrautateiden värit (Dm8-9). Tietenkin Porkkanajunahankinnat olivat takana päin siinä vaiheessa, mutta kalustolla oli yli puolet elämästään edessä kuitenkin vielä siinä vaiheessa. Niin, ja eikös Helsingin (nykyisen) metrokaluston punaoranssi sävy kuitenkin polveudu Porkkanoista...?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HKL:n raitioliikenneyksikkö "nieli" 1970-luvulla sitten sen, että raitiovaunuihin kelpasikin "toisen firman" eli Valtionrautateiden värit (Dm8-9). Tietenkin Porkkanajunahankinnat olivat takana päin siinä vaiheessa, mutta kalustolla oli yli puolet elämästään edessä kuitenkin vielä siinä vaiheessa. Niin, ja eikös Helsingin (nykyisen) metrokaluston punaoranssi sävy kuitenkin polveudu Porkkanoista...?


Kyllä polveutuu, mutta se ei kohdannut minkäänlaista vastustusta koska Helsingin metron yksityiskohtainen suunnittelu alkoi tosimielessä vasta 1960-70 luvun taitteessa eli siihen aikaan kun räikeät värit olivat saaneet suuren yleisön hyväksynnän, maailmalla vallitsevien trendien, hippiliikkeen sekä  Marimekon, Aarikan ym kuuluisien  "Finnish Designin" luojien ansiosta. 

Jos metroa olisi alettu suunnittelemaan ja rakentamaan 10 vuotta aikaisemmin, niin väriskaala olisi ollut vallan toisenlainen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos metroa olisi alettu suunnittelemaan ja rakentamaan 10 vuotta aikaisemmin, niin väriskaala olisi ollut vallan toisenlainen.


Näin varmasti alkuperäisvärien osalta. Totean kuitenkin, että C4:ien alkuperäisväri oikeassa kotikaupungissaan oli vihreä, mutta kas kummaa reilun 20 vuoden jälkeen noin puolet niistä sinistyi...   :Smile:   Niinpä vriston luomia oransseja C4:ia olisi teoriassa joskus voinut tulla (esim. tilanteessa, että vanhempien ruotsalaisvaunujen jälkeen olisi hankittu oransseja Valmet-junia, joiden väri olisi remppojen yhteydessä levinnyt vanhempaankin kalustoon). Mutta koko ketjun luonne huomioonottaen tässä on kyse vain ajatusleikistä, eikä tämän keskustelun mitään osaa varmaan ole syytä ottaa haudanvakavasti...   :Wink:

----------


## Zimba

> Yritin etsiä vaunut.orgista kuvaa Dm8:n puumallista, mutta en löytänyt.  Osaatko sanoa millä hakuehdoilla löytyy tai pistää suoran linkin? Olisi mielenkiintoisaa nähdä.


Kuva puumallista on tässä. Löytyi hakusanalla Dm8, yllättäen...   :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Jatkakaa vain pohdintaa "1950 ja 1960-lukujen" helsinkiläisistä metrovaunuista ja niiden värityksestäkin. Minua ainakin kiinnostaa tavattomasti tietää, millaisia suunnitelmia joskus on ollut ja kuinka pitkälle ne ovat menneet, niin tekniikan kuin ulkoasunkin kohdalla. Oliko ennen M1-M6-sarjaa jotain todellisia kehitelmiä?

Minä jatkan skenaarioni kehittämistä samalla...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jatkakaa vain pohdintaa "1950 ja 1960-lukujen" helsinkiläisistä metrovaunuista ja niiden värityksestäkin. Minua ainakin kiinnostaa tavattomasti tietää, millaisia suunnitelmia joskus on ollut ja kuinka pitkälle ne ovat menneet, niin tekniikan kuin ulkoasunkin kohdalla. Oliko ennen M1-M6-sarjaa jotain todellisia kehitelmiä?


Mistään ei löydy  mitään dokumenttia, millaisia metrojunat olisivat olleet jos niitä olisi ryhdytty rakentamaan 1950-1960-luvun taitteessa. 

Suunnitelmia metrolinjoista oli jos jonkinlaisia, varhaisemmat pohjautuivat tavallisilla raitiovaunuilla ajettaviin osittain maanalaisiin ratoihin ja myöhemmät enemmän sellaisiin ratkaisuihin kuin Tukholmassa ja Oslossa. Suunnitelmissa oli myös osittain maanalaisia bussimetroja, vähän Jokerin tyyliin, jotka olisivat välivaihe kunnes niille olisi tehty raiteet. 

Ensimmäinen metrolinja olisi hyvinkin voinut olla Erottajalta Pohjois-Haagaan/Kannelmäkeen, reitillä jolla kokeiltiin 1950-luvun puolessavälissä ns runkolinjaa, ja joka joutui epäsuosioon raitiovaunujen hitauden ja pakollisen vaihdon vuoksi bussin ja raitiovaunun välillä Ruskeasuolla. Metrolinja olisi voinut syntyä niin että kaupunki olisi reagoinut negatiiviseen palautteeseen ryhtymällä heti rakentamaan maanalaista rataa Mannerheimintien alle ja pidentämällä sitä pohjoisiin lähiöihin asti, eikä jänistämään ja palauttamaan suorat bussit. 

Itse kuvittelisin, että junatyypiksi olisi tilattu ensin junia jonka tekniikka pohjautuu Tukholman C1-C4 juniin, mutta kori ainakin olisi rakennettu Suomessa. Korin päädyt eivät olisi laatikkomaisia vaan pyöristetyt kuten lättähatut tai sen ajan raitiovaunujen perävaunut tai myöhemmin Sm1-junat. Helsingin metrossa käytettäisiin luultavasti ilmajohtoja eikä sivuvirtakiskoa, koska junat olisivat korkeintaan 4 vaunua pitkät. Laiturit olisivat ainakin tunneliasemilla vaunun lattian tasolla. 

Rata Mannerheimintien alle olisi luultavasti rakennettu cut-and-cover menetelmällä eikä syvämetrona. On myös mahdollista että ensimmäinen metrorata olisi Töölön Tullin jälkeen koukannut Paciuksenkadun suuntaan Munkkiniemeen ja Munkkivuoreen, jossa oli metroasema jo osittain valmiina odottamasssa, ja sieltä Haagan liikenneympyrän kautta Haagoihin jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nyt juttu alkaa johtaa kohti tätä ketjua. 1960-luvun alussa homma oli kehittynyt sellaiseksi, että hamuiltiin leveäraiteisia ilmajohtovirroitettuja metrojunia. Edellisellä vuosikymmenillä kehitystä olisi voinut viedä esimerkiksi göteborgmaiseen suuntaan, mikä olisi ainakin ratikkaharrastajien elämään tuonut melkoisesti "vitamiinejä"...  :Wink:  Myöhemmin 1960-luvulla metrosta tuli sitten todellien megaversio Helsingissä oheisilmiöineen. Ensin paperilla, sitten 1980-luvulla ihan käytännönkin tasolla.

----------


## vristo

Aivan mahtavaa juttua ja tämän innoittamana maalasin "helsinkiläisen C4-metrojunan" (tai oikeastaan viimeistelin) hieman uuteen uskoon. Nyt näkyvät paremmin nuo C4-sarjan tunnusomaiset piirteet eli nuo vekit noissa kyljissä. C1-C3:han olivat suorakylkisiä ja vekit olivat puolestaan ovissa.

Myöskin viilsin "siivun pois" asemalaiturista, jotteivat junat "ui" niin syvällä ("mind the gap"  :Wink: )

Osoitehan on jo tuttu:
http://www.vristo.kuvat.fi/

C1-C4(C5)-sarjathan olivat pyöreitä kulmistaan ja itseäni viehättivät aikanaan niiden epäsymmetriset tuulilasit sekä linjakilvet niiden yhteydessä. Toki C6-C15 sarjoissa jatkui samankaltainen muotoilu, mutta "70-lukulaisittain" niissä oli jo kiinnitetty enemmän huomioita mm. työsuojellullisiin seikkoihin, kuten esim. tuulilasien kokoon. Myös tunnelijunan hallintalaitteet olivat vaihtaneet paikkaa oikeasta reunasta ohjaamon keskelle. Tukholman Tunnelbanassahan on kautta aikojen ollut vasemman puoleinen liikenne, mutta tässä Helsinki-skenaariossani olen ollut uskollinen Suomen oikean puoleiselle liikenteelle (joista ainoita poikkeus lienee kaupunkirata Tikkurilaan, jossa on muistaakseni vasemman puoleinen liikenne; oliko muualla?).

Se "retro-C4" on edelleen kehitteillä...

----------


## vristo

Metroradallani toimitetaan huoltotoimenpiteita ja kaluston kunnossapitoa. Liikenne jatkuu tuota pikaa  :Smile: .

----------


## vristo

Katkos metroliikenteessä olikin hieman oletettua pidempi, sillä vian korjaajalla oli parempaakin tekemistä  :Wink: . Nyt kuitenkin vika on saatu korjatuksi ja liikenne on palautunut normaaliksi.

Liikenteessä siis paremmin viimeistelty C4-sarja:
http://www.vristo.kuvat.fi/

----------


## vristo

Nyt liikenteessä on "alkuperäisväreissä" olevia C1-C3 vaunuja. Ne on sijoitettu siten, että C4-vaunut toimivat ohjausvaunuina ja nämä puolestaan runkojen keskelle. Mitäs pidätte tästä värityksestä?

http://www.vristo.kuvat.fi/ 

C20-junia ei kuljekaan nyt niin usein  :Smile: .

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt liikenteessä on "alkuperäisväreissä" olevia C1-C3 vaunuja. Ne on sijoitettu siten, että C4-vaunut toimivat ohjausvaunuina ja nämä puolestaan runkojen keskelle. Mitäs pidätte tästä värityksestä?
> 
> http://www.vristo.kuvat.fi/ 
> 
> C20-junia ei kuljekaan nyt niin usein .


Sileäseinäiset pistävät jo täysin sanattomiksi...   :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyt liikenteessä on "alkuperäisväreissä" olevia C1-C3 vaunuja. Ne on sijoitettu siten, että C4-vaunut toimivat ohjausvaunuina ja nämä puolestaan runkojen keskelle. Mitäs pidätte tästä värityksestä?


Viininpunainen on ihan tyylikäs väri vanhemman vuosikerran metrojunille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Asemastani tuli yllättäen "cut and cover"-tyylinen tunneliasema, kuten Helsingin "tunneliradalla" kuuluu ollakin. Samalla junapituudet kasvoivat. Työ on edelleen kesken, mutta liikenne jatkuu.

Osoite on http://www.vristo.kuvat.fi/ ja laitan sen jatkossa allekirjoitukseeni.

----------


## vristo

Lisäsin skeneen vähän maanpäällisiä juttuja ja parantelin yksityiskohtia, mutta lisää tarvitaan. 

Jos jollain on kuvia esim. metron hisseista, liukuportaista niin otan mieli hyvin vastaan ja liitän skenaartooni (luvallanne, tietenkin). Samoin sivukuvia Helsingin keskustan liikerakennuksista (Forum, Kamppi yms.).
 :Very Happy:  

Ok... nyt lähden viettämään perjantaita; antaa liikenteen pyöriä rauhassa asemallani. 

Osoitehan on jo tuttu, eli http://www.vristo.kuvat.fi/.

----------


## JE

Kyllä on muuten hieno metroasema! Kohta alkaa minuakin harmittaa ettei meille hankittu Tukholman mallin mukaisia metrojunia!

----------


## vristo

Metroliikenne radallani on lakkautettu ja asemat purettu. Syyt ovat tuotannolliset ja taloudelliset. Henkilöstö on sijoitettu uudelleen jonnekin. Kehitellään jotain uutta, kun jaksaa/kerkiää.

Sillävälin, katselkaa Eki-poikani huimaa suoritusta hevimetallirumpalina. Tämä peittoisi Suomen Euroviisuedustajan Lordin mennentullen. Video on otettu kännykällä ja edellyttää toimiakseen tietokoneella RealPlayeriä.

Hevirumpali Eki

----------


## JE

Ekissä on kiistämättä ainesta. Ainakaan innostuksesta ei ole pulaa.  8) Tosin se, että peittoaa lordin ei taida vaatia kovinkaan paljoa...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pojasta polvi paranee..?   :Wink:

----------

